# Wieviele Fehlstunden höchstens ??



## carphunter1678 (12. April 2011)

1. Ich habe nicht vor Monate lang in der Schule zu fehlen!!


Ich habe eine dringende Frage undzwar habe ich durch eine op und mehrfacher krankheit eine menge  fehlstunden meine frage ist wieviele entschuldigte fehlstunden darf ich als schüler einer 8 klasse in nrw höchstens haben wenn jemand was darüber weiß bitte alles reinschreiben weil ich das dringend wissen muss !!

PS: ich weiß das,dass nichts mit angeln zutuen hat aber ich wusste nicht woh ich das sonst fragen sollte.


----------



## Der-Graf (12. April 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Fehlstunden höchstens ??*

Ich weiß die Antwort nicht, aber ich weiß, wen du fragen kannst - das Sekretariat deiner Schule. Wenn ich raten müsste, würde ich aber vermuten, dass deine Versetzung nicht durch entschuldigte Fehlstunden gefährdet ist, solange deine schulischen Leistungen stimmen...


----------



## 94Ruben (12. April 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Fehlstunden höchstens ??*

So lange du noch keine 9 Jahre zur Schule gegangen bist, darfste in der gesamten Bundesrepublik so viele Fehlstunden haben wie du willst wenn sie entschuldigt sind und wenn nicht kannste höchstens sitzen bleiben oder bei gegebenen Notenstand höchstens sitzen bleiben oder fliegen.


----------



## Tradnats (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Fehlstunden höchstens ??*

Jap, solange wie du "willst".
Ich hatte wegen Krankheiten inner 8. Klasse 274 Fehlstunden! gehabt.
Hab aber in der Zeit die ich da war gut mitgemacht und dadurch auch gute Noten bekommen.
Solange alles entschuldigt ist bekommste keine Probleme, es sei denn du hast soviel verpasst, dass die Lehrer sagen: Nene, der Kerl hat zuwenig aufn Kasten der war ja nie hier, dann kannste wohl noch nen extra Jahr pauken.


----------



## carphunter1678 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Fehlstunden höchstens ??*

ok ich habe schon gedacht ich muss wieder holen.


----------



## EMZET (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Fehlstunden höchstens ??*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> ok ich habe schon gedacht ich muss wieder holen.



Warum? Ich hatte in der 7. Klasse wegen Krankheit 317 Fehltage. In meinem Zeugnis stand "wegen zu vieler Fehltage keine Notengebung möglich". Wiederholen musste ich aber dennoch nicht. Ich durfte damals einen Test machen, und da ich im Krankenhaus fleißig den Stoff gelernt hatte, habe ich diesen auch mit der Note 1.0 bestanden. Ob das jetzt eine Ausnahme war, oder ob dies generell möglich ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## NickAdams (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Fehlstunden höchstens ??*

Wichtig ist, dass du Atteste vorlegen kannst. Ansonsten gibt es keine juristische Obergrenze, was die Fehlzeiten betrifft. Alles ist Ermessensache der Schule und der Klassenkonferenz: Also am Ball bleiben und immer fleißig nachfragen, was du zu Hause oder im Krankenhaus lernen kannst. Deine Initiative ist gefragt! Wer passiv bleibt, verspielt Chancen. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## Veit (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Fehlstunden höchstens ??*



EMZET schrieb:


> Warum? Ich hatte in der 7. Klasse wegen Krankheit 317 Fehltage.



Die Zahl find ich aber etwas seltsam, da ein Schuljahr bedingt durch Ferien und Wochenenden garnicht so viele Schultage hat.


----------



## carphunter1678 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Fehlstunden höchstens ??*

Veit hat recht ich habe das gerade mal ausgerechnet ich habe im jahr alleine schon 84 tage ferien (insgesamt) und das ohne wochenenden.


PS: In der Schule sind die Fehlzeiten in Stunden angegeben.


----------



## kati48268 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Fehlstunden höchstens ??*

Er fehlte doch in Mathe


----------



## EMZET (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Fehlstunden höchstens ??*



Veit schrieb:


> Die Zahl find ich aber etwas seltsam, da ein Schuljahr bedingt durch Ferien und Wochenenden garnicht so viele Schultage hat.



Das sind die Tage die ich damals insgesamt Krankgeschrieben war. Wie viele davon auf Schultage gefallen sind weiß ich nicht. Steht auch nicht um Zeugnis. Anwesend war ich nur einen Tag.


----------



## Veit (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Fehlstunden höchstens ??*

Aso, alles klar!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Fehlstunden höchstens ??*

@TE

Wie wäre es denn, wenn du dazu mal, anstatt der Gemeinschaft der anonymen Angler, deinen Klassenleiter bzw. den Direktor befragst!?


----------



## carphunter1678 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Fehlstunden höchstens ??*

Das Problem ist das er dann direkt einen anfall kriegt, er denkt dann immer direkt das man sich nur noch krankschreiben lassen will.


----------

